# خواص وقود الديزل



## رفعت سلطان (30 سبتمبر 2009)

خواص الوقود الديزل​1- القيمة الحرارية
وهى دالة فى القيمة النسبية للقدرة المتولدة من كمية محددة من الوقود وتقاس بوحدات الجول كيلو جرام من الوقود
2-نقطة الوميض
هى درجة الحرارة التىيجب تسخين الوقود اليها لانتاج بخار او رزاز
قابل للاشتعال فى وجود مصدرلهب
3-اللزوجة
هىمقياس لمدىسيولة الوقود اى درجة الانسكاب
فاللزوجة الغير مناسبة قد تؤثر على اداء المحرك بمعنى انها تتحكم
فى شكل الرزاز الخارج من الرشاش
4-نسبة المواد الكبريتية
حيث ارتفاع نسبة الكبريت فى الوقود الديزل يؤدى الى ارتفاع معدل تاكل
اجزاء المحرك وتكوين رواسب كبريتية
5-رقم السيتان
هو رقم يدل على مقارنة خواص الاحتراق لعينة من وقود معين مع وقود اختبار يسمى سيتان سائل هيدروكربونى​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / رفعت د
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
موضوع خواص الوقود من المواضيع الهامة ، لكن الموضوع المقدم منك مختصر جدا ، عموما إنني لا يسعني إلا أن أتقدم لك المزيد من شكري وتقديري واحترامي.
ورببنا يوفقك ، وتمنياتي لكم بالتقدم والتوفيق دائما.
مع تحياتي،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي مشاركه لا بأس بها ونتمني منك الكثير و أول الغيث قطره بالتوفيق


----------



## البراء عبد المنعم (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووور اخ رفعت


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 يونيو 2011)

نحن بأنتظار المزيد منك لك مني كل شكر وتقدير


----------



## سعدمحمدسعد (9 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا .


----------

